# Mini transmisor de FM



## Aribe (May 20, 2005)

Hace un tiempo leí en un artículo sobre unos trasmisores muy pequeños inalámbricos y la verdad me gustaría armar uno estoy muy interesado se algo de electrónica pero muy poco, ¿me recomiendan algo?


----------



## Nacho (May 21, 2005)

Si te refieres a un mini transmisor de FM, entonces sigue estos enlaces:

*Micrófono Inalámbrico por FM:*

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm

*Micrófono por FM (muy estable)*

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm


----------



## Aribe (May 23, 2005)

Gracia sabes me, serviran de mucho me gustaria, hacerte alguna pregunta cuando necesite tu ayuda, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Nacho (May 23, 2005)

Cualquier pregunta que tengas no dudes en hacerla en el foro, aquí hay gente muy colaboradora que de seguro te ayudaran.

Saludos,
Nacho.


----------



## Aribe (May 23, 2005)

hola disculpa pero sabes tengo una duda, los enlaces me parecen buenos pero cual me recomendarias, busco el mejor, recomiendame cual, gracias por todo....


----------



## Nacho (May 23, 2005)

A mi criterio el que utiliza el amplificador operacional LM741 me parece que da una mejor calidad de sonido.

Saludos,
Nacho.


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Nov 5, 2005)

He estado leyendo este foro sobre radio, y me ha picado la mosca y quiero montarlo tambien. Como has recomendado voy a montar el de CI 741. Me gustaria saber que alcance max tiene, tal y como esta montado el de la imagen, hay alguna formula o algo para saberlo?


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 22, 2005)

Aribe dijo:
			
		

> Hace un tiempo leí en un artículo sobre unos trasmisores muy pequeños inalámbricos y la verdad me gustaría armar uno estoy muy interesado se algo de electrónica pero muy poco, ¿me recomiendan algo?



deberias estudiar radio y television si te interesa


----------



## jonathan_ (Ene 4, 2006)

Micrófono Inalámbrico por FM: 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm 

hace tiempo arme este circuito, y por experiencia no le recomiendo ya que tiene una calidad de sonido muy mala, ademas se corre la frecuencia de la portadora con facilidad.


----------



## KRlOZTE (Feb 2, 2006)

Saludos estoy montando el Circuito de Micrófono por FM (muy estable) con un AO 741 pero el problema es que no encuentro el las electronicas un condensador variable que me recomiendan en este caso para reeemplazar el condensador variable.?¿?¿?¿


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

KRlOZTE dijo:
			
		

> Saludos estoy montando el Circuito de Micrófono por FM (muy estable) con un AO 741 pero el problema es que no encuentro el las electronicas un condensador variable que me recomiendan en este caso para reeemplazar el condensador variable.



Hola, reemplaza el capacitor variable por uno de 30 pF y sintoniza el circuito cambiando la separacion entre las espiras de la bobina.

Saludos.


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 3, 2006)

tengo una duda este circuito solo transmite o es receptor tambien, si no es receptor me podrian pasar un link donde puedo conseguir un receptor para estos circuitos. gracias


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

jmax6 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda este circuito solo transmite o es receptor tambien, si no es receptor me podrian pasar un link donde puedo conseguir un receptor para estos circuitos. gracias



El receptor para ese circuito es un simple radio de FM, lo que haces es que buscas un espacio "vacio" entre las estaciones y entonces sintonizas el transmisor para que opere en esa frecuencia, y listo ya tienes tu propia miniestacion de FM.

Saludos.


----------



## jmax6 (Feb 3, 2006)

gracias fer por tu ayuda. eso era lo q me tenia intrigado ya q todos solo estaban hablando del transmisor.


----------



## Emmanuel79 (Feb 24, 2006)

KRlOZTE dijo:
			
		

> Saludos estoy montando el Circuito de Micrófono por FM (muy estable) con un AO 741 pero el problema es que no encuentro el las electronicas un condensador variable que me recomiendan en este caso para reeemplazar el condensador variable.?¿?¿?¿



Mira no se de donde seas pero en la paguiana http://www.agelectronica.com ahi venden capacitores variables, es venta en linea, lo que no se es si es solo en mexico, ahora le puedes colocar un condensador fijo, que sea de una capacidad que entre dentro del rango que te pide el diagrama del condensador variable, solo que el transmisor quedaria en una sola frecuencia, y no lo podrias mover de ahi solamnente cambiando el condensador


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 20, 2007)

Hola, estaba buscando como hacer una especie de walkie talkie y di con este foro, me acabo de registrar pero espero q alguien pueda resolver algunas dudas q tengo sobre uno de los circuitos q presentan. (microfono por FM (muy estable) http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm)

-Primero, no entiendo muy bien como se SINTONIZA el transmisor, si reemplazo el condensador variable por uno fijo como encuentro el espacio "vacio" en la FM?
-Y mi segunda duda es si alguien podria explicar un poco mejor q es y como debe quedar el XRF del esquematico, y si se puede reemplazar por algo ya q no me queda muy clara la idea de espiralar la resistencia de 100M.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 22, 2007)

Holas.Hades_ddm.

1º para sintonizar tu transmisor debes ajustar el condenso variable hast ala frecuencia ke kieras. si reemplazas el condenso variable por uno fijo el ctircuito podra oscilar en una sola frecuencia y dependera del valor de este condenso en  en ke frecuencia trabaje y dependera de tu surte si esta frecuencia esta libre...es por esto ke todos los eskemas similares estan dotados de un condenso variable.

2º El XRF o choke de Rf (como comunmente se cooce) es uan bobina de alto valor de inductancia ke evita el paso a su traves de las señales de alta frecuecia. y respecto ala forma de hacerla esta muy claro en la pag ke posteaste.. debes  hacer la bobina alrrededor de una resistencia de 1Mohms.
si  keres reemplazarla podes buscarte algun choke en las TV viejas su apariencia es un tubo negro on un bobinado en su centro y en la placa estan marcadas por L.

BYE!


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 22, 2007)

mmmm, nose si alguno esta familiarizado con el programa SPICE, es un simulador de circuitos, creen q pueda encontrar la frecuencia del transmisor simulandolo para poder fijar un capacitor? desde donde tendria q simular el osciloscopio para hallar la frecuencia? y q pasa si no pongo el XRF y conecto directamente la antena? gracias por tu anterior respuesta, sabes q alcance tiene el circuito?


----------



## VichoT (Ago 23, 2007)

Holas.Hades_ddm.Sorry pero no se usar el P-Space yo tengo el workbench y solo con ese me manejo.

 Respecto a lode kitar al XRF ...mmmm... si la reemplazas por una resistencia de digamos  20 a 100 Ohms el cto te funcionara pero etndras oscilaciones parasitas por todo la linea de alimentacion  ... es decir tyendras parasitos en todo el cto.  aunke no se ke tanto te afectaria esto tendrias ke probar y luego decirnos.  y si conectas el colector directo al VCC y ahy mismo la anteno  solo 2 cosas podrian pasar:

1º ke kemes el transistor  aunke ya tiene una resistencia en el cto de emisor   solo se recalentara pero con el time morira antes delo pensado

2º  nada saldra porla antena ya ke estar al VCC solo estara alimentada por uan tension continua ...tendrias ke ponerla en el emisor pero ahy tendrias algun problema con la adaptacion de impedancias, el ROE y perdidas....


BYE!


----------



## xlsenatilx30 (Nov 13, 2007)

disculpen, yo tambien estoy tratando de hacer el segundo esquema del (microfono por FM muy estable) y quisiera saber como puedo reemplazar el ultimo transistor de la serie BF494. muchas gracias


----------



## joakiy (Nov 14, 2007)

xlsenatilx30 dijo:
			
		

> disculpen, yo tambien estoy tratando de hacer el segundo esquema del (microfono por FM muy estable) y quisiera saber como puedo reemplazar el ultimo transistor de la serie BF494. muchas gracias



¿Has probado con un BF199?


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola a toda la gente de este foro. Ante todo les pido disculpas por meterme en medio de este tema, pero como veo que se está discutiendo sobre un minitransmisor de Fm quiero decirles que yo también estoy evaluando un diseño de similares características.
Buscando información en internet me encontré con este esquema que según su autor es el "transmisor de fm mas pequeño del mundo", e incorpora como elemento activo un CI 74HC04, se ve muy simple y estaría bueno que los mas experimentados en este tema me den su opinión respecto a este circuito.
El enlace a la web del autor y al circuito es el siguiente:

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/schematics/SimpleFmTransmitter.pdf

Sino acá les adjunto el pdf con el circuito, aún no lo he probado por eso me gustaría saber si alguien lo ha probado ya...

muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## VichoT (Mar 11, 2008)

Holas.hector_siglo21. no he armado el cto ke propones pero no creo ke funcione muy bn. veras el 7404 es un inversor/buffer digital. si bien es cierto ala salida tendras una señal de FM. esta sera una onda cuadrada y se asemejara mas auna señal de PDM ke auna señal de FM analogica y el ruido ke tendra  sera demasiado. la estabilidad del cto sera = de mala ya ke el oscilador es de disparo o relajacion.asi y todo la señal en antena sera cuadrada o pulsos rectangulares modulados en duracion y/o frecuencia.


PD: como dije no he montado el cto este analisis es netamente teorico....

PD2: tendras el mismo resultado ke si modulas la pata 5 del integrado 555

PD3: la potencia  ke manejaras enla antena sera muy baja.

BYE!


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hola VichoT. Ante la duda armé el transmisor sobre un PCB y la verdad que el circuito es bastante malo, dificil de calibrar, además en mi caso, se pudo notar una enorme cantidad de armónicos presentes en todo el espectro de los 88-108 Mhz, es muy suceptible a correrse la frecuencia con solo pasar cerca de el. En fin, en mi caso particular no me ha funcionado como esperaba por lo que no recomiendo armarlo, pero repito, este fué mi caso, estaría bien que si alguien mas lo ha probado nos comente como le fué.
Estoy planeando otro transmisor de Fm de corto alcance, que es un circuito que ya he hecho anteriormente cuando apenas daba mis primeros pasos en la electrónica, la diferencia está, en que quiero anexarle un multiplexor (creo que se llama así, espero me corrijan si me equivoco) para poder transmitir en estéreo usando un circuito como el que les dejo a continuación, que por cierto no tengo referencias sobre su funcionamiento. Si consigo el integrado (el cristal por suerte los tengo) les comento como me fué...


----------



## VichoT (Mar 13, 2008)

holas.hector_siglo21.te cuento el cto ke propones es ya conocido enel foro y el  gran problema es el cristal de 38khz ke es dicicil de conseguir  por nodecir imposible. buscate en los tema de TX de FM delos mas extensos ahy hablan deel y el BA1404 un modulador/transmisor de FM pero todo keda varado por dicho cristal.....

la opcion seriausar unc ristal mas grandi y dividir la frecuencia hasta los 38khz ero rekiere de muchas divisiones...

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2008)

Puedes emplear este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Mar 13, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus recomendaciones, voy a empezar por consultar en las casas de electrónica si puedo conseguir estos integrados para el multiplexor, de igual manera creo que haré ambos montajes (el que habia posteado y el que sugieren Uds) aprovechando que cuento con un cristal de 38khz que encontré de pura casualidad dentro de un modulador que formaba parte de una compactera Kenwood que estaba dañada.
En cuanto lo tenga armado les comento como me fué...

Saludos...


----------



## VichoT (Mar 13, 2008)

Suerte la tuya... cuida ese cristal de 38khz ke te servira para todos los proyectos de codifcacion estereo para transmisores de FM.

BYE!


----------



## enrique courtade (May 14, 2009)

Hola todos, quería saber si alguien ya hizo funcionar el micrófono inalambrico (muy estable) porque yo lo hice y no puedo hacerlo andar.
Ya he realizado  un par de circuitos de estos antes y me anduvieron pero estaban probados.


----------



## Edgarb (Dic 7, 2009)

apenas empeze armar el circuito del trasmisor de fm pero entre en duda, el capacitor que encontre es el 9.8 a 60pf y el que pide es de 5 a 60pf, y quiero sabes si ese me puede servir para sintonizar la frecuencia


----------



## electrodan (Dic 9, 2009)

Si te sirve, pero no podrás sintonizar en las frecuencias mas altas.


----------



## fukks (Dic 18, 2009)

Funciona alguno? Yo quiero armarlo


----------



## electroandres (Dic 18, 2009)

buenos dias compatriotas, estoy mas que interesado en hacer algun transmisor de fm y la verdad que con todos los intento que tuve me estoy frustrando
yo hace unos meses postie en el foro un circuito muy facil pero que me trajo muchas dudas y problemas al encontrar el integrado que necesitaba por lo tanto no lo arme.
aca les dejo el link para que lo vean, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/funcionamientro-fm-microbug-23428/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2009)

el condensador se puede sacar de cualquier radio, monitor de pc, etc... también se puede hacer con cable de teléfono (del que viene azul y blanco) enroscandolo...


----------



## KRlOZTE (Dic 28, 2009)

Emmanuel79 dijo:


> Mira no se de donde seas pero en la paguiana http://www.agelectronica.com ahi venden capacitores variables, es venta en linea, lo que no se es si es solo en mexico, ahora le puedes colocar un condensador fijo, que sea de una capacidad que entre dentro del rango que te pide el diagrama del condensador variable, solo que el transmisor quedaria en una sola frecuencia, y no lo podrias mover de ahi solamnente cambiando el condensador



Saludos soy de venezuela amigo de verdad aqui es un problema conseguirlos incluso te dicen en la electronica eso ya no se usa. saludos Gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## PODEROMSH (Oct 23, 2010)

xlsenatilx30 dijo:


> disculpen, yo tambien estoy tratando de hacer el segundo esquema del (microfono por fm muy estable) y quisiera saber como puedo reemplazar el ultimo transistor de la serie bf494. Muchas gracias


 puedes reemplazar por un 2n 3904 0 bc 549 pero por la experiencia no recomiendo el circuito


----------



## richarcito (Sep 28, 2011)

xlsenatilx30 dijo:


> disculpen, yo tambien estoy tratando de hacer el segundo esquema del (microfono por FM muy estable) y quisiera saber como puedo reemplazar el ultimo transistor de la serie BF494. muchas gracias



reemplazalo por 2n2222 pero tencuidado con las terminales busca en gooble imabenes el datashep de ambos para que puedas reemplazarlo

hola yo estoy armando el  mini transmisor de fm muy estable y mi duda es como hago la conexion entre el capacitor de 100pf y la bobina Lx y si lo armo en protoward me funcionara no? 
lo he armado y no me funciona bien hay corrimiento de frecuencia y es muy sencible pero seguire intentando y les estare muy agradecido de ante mano por la ayuda 
gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 28, 2011)

En los foros de electronica no resucitamos muertos.

Saludos


----------

